# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  How to cap a block wall

## PlatypusGardens

Nuff said

----------


## toooldforthis

tricky getting the mortar in now  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> tricky getting the mortar in now

  
Yeh...but that's not the point of the....    :Sigh:

----------


## r3nov8or

The physics causing the return path baffles me.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Given the thickness of the slabs, and how they're spaced, when they first fall over they land just on the edge of the one in front.
As the last slab falls over and lays flat, the second last one falls off the back edge it was leaning on and it starts again.   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

This explains it better than I can put into words:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Must be hard to get right - imagine how many times the return one sticks half way back..... 
i saw this vid when there'd only been a few dozen views - my claim to fame, weak as it is (local mountain biker loaded it up)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I suppose once you've worked out the optimal distance between the capping stones you can cut a template from plywood or similar amd use as a spacer for getting it right. 
There would be a few mm tolerance for possible thickness variation in the caps.

----------


## r3nov8or

Righto then! Easy   
I would have got it if only one of the many council workers recording it had taken a close up of the last stone, haha. Slackers!

----------

